# opinions on new rims



## Goatlover2005 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd like some opinions and/or information... say whatever you would like, good or bad. What do you think of these rims going on a cyclone metallic grey '05 GTO? I think they would look great. I like the five spoke, because I'm not a very flashy guy. I feel it looks smooth and sleeper-esk (as much as the GTO can be, lol), but also gives the car a different look from the rest. What does everyone else think?

..might have to copy and paste the link...

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...alse&filterBrand=All&filterNew=All&sort=Brand


----------



## Goatlover2005 (Oct 18, 2007)

nevermind on copy and pasting the link... it works


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

www.bigwheels.net/

This site could be another option; simple search engine.
They sell complete sets all the way down to the lugnuts.

BTW, I believe the rims you selected would work.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

These rims will work, front and back without any q-panel mods. IMO they should look fine on the Goat, but it's your opinion that really counts.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

It only matters if you like em... but since you asked, I'd say they would work quite nicely. I've got stock 18's and was looking at TSW's until I found the attached posted on another forum which makes it easy to see how they'd look on my SRM. 

The OP wrote;
19x8.5 F, 19x10 R CCW 505As (mirror polished, Toyo Proxes T1R tires 245/35 F and 275/30 R), stock height no rolling necessary, lowered 1/2" rolling very necessary

Both pictures posted were with King HD springs front and rear (1/2" drop front, 0" drop rear).


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*wheels*



Goatlover2005 said:


> I'd like some opinions and/or information... say whatever you would like, good or bad. What do you think of these rims going on a cyclone metallic grey '05 GTO? I think they would look great. I like the five spoke, because I'm not a very flashy guy. I feel it looks smooth and sleeper-esk (as much as the GTO can be, lol), but also gives the car a different look from the rest. What does everyone else think?
> 
> ..might have to copy and paste the link...
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...alse&filterBrand=All&filterNew=All&sort=Brand



I think on your color car they will look nice, but don't go bigger then 18in. When you get larger then that you have less distance between the rim and the road, makes the handling a little off and if you hit a pot hole or bump in the road there is a good chance you eill damage the wheels


----------



## THE HOFFABE (Nov 16, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> It only matters if you like em... but since you asked, I'd say they would work quite nicely. I've got stock 18's and was looking at TSW's until I found the attached posted on another forum which makes it easy to see how they'd look on my SRM.
> 
> The OP wrote;
> 19x8.5 F, 19x10 R CCW 505As (mirror polished, Toyo Proxes T1R tires 245/35 F and 275/30 R), stock height no rolling necessary, lowered 1/2" rolling very necessary
> ...


The pic in the middle...what is that little black lip on the front of the car...i like that???


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

They are nice and clean looking. From my short stint here on this forum, most goat owners stay with the 5 star rim design for that clean but very special look. The price your potential rim is very good as well. The ones I really liked were at least 3000.00 so they won't be on my GTO anytime soon.:lol:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*New Wheels*

I am usually the guy who goes out and buys rims and tires for every vehicle I get. But, I like my factory wheels so much that I won't be changing mine. I may be getting lazier in my older age of 37 because I don't want to spend the time keeping them waxed and shined. The exhaust tips are enough chrome for me now. Maybe it is the young children I have now wearing me out. But to answer your question, those wheels in 18's would look pretty nice. If you like 'em, and can afford 'em, heck with that, even if you can't afford 'em, get 'em!!! You only live once! So they say. Good Luck!!! I had 18" Foose wheels on my '04 Pontiac Grand Prix GTP galaxy silver and they looked great. Go for it.:agree


----------



## B.G.GRUFF (Nov 13, 2007)

Since you like the sleeper look, check these out.Ronal Wheels for Pontiac GTO


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I think the OEM rims are A-OK, excellent look. I have 17's and plan to have them polished and be done with it. That's all I have to say bout that.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Nice wheels*



B.G.GRUFF said:


> Since you like the sleeper look, check these out.Ronal Wheels for Pontiac GTO


They are all nice, except for the last ones, 38's


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

B.G.GRUFF said:


> Since you like the sleeper look, check these out.Ronal Wheels for Pontiac GTO



i like the " spider" rims, how much they go for?


----------

